# why does oatmeal make me sick?



## mosesface (Jul 25, 2006)

i adore oatmeal. i really, really do.
but over the last year or so i've noticed that it really takes a toll on me. i have tried it every which way -- boiled, baked, raw, soaked, with all the fixin's, with none of the fixin's.....

after i eat it, even just a small amount, i feel very bloated, sluggish, almost exhausted. as far as i can tell, i don't get this reacion with any other type of grain although i rarely eat anything else as a meal by itself. i'm thinking of just giving it up, but i'm wondering if there's some kind of allergy/sensitivity that may play out with other grains that i should avoid.

any suggestions??


----------



## EBG (May 3, 2006)

You mentioned soaked...how did you do it?
All grains, especially gluten grains need to be soaked 7-24 hours in an acidic medium like water and whey or yogurt or water and lemon juice. Is this how you tried it?

you could have gluten intol. but it would also be present with wheat, rye and barley.

Have you tried taking digestive enzymes? You might not have to give it up if you find an enzyme formulation that works well for you. Enzymedica Digest Gold works really well for me.

Do you have any other symptoms besides bloating and tummy ache? How are your BMs, any yeast issues?
Have you had abx the past year?


----------



## newcastlemama (Jun 7, 2005)

I was thinking gluten intolerance or candida as well.


----------



## mosesface (Jul 25, 2006)

oh my gosh, i completely lost this thread! thanks for your responses, ladies!

i have tried my oatmeal soaked in yogurt, in lemon, in vinegar for at least 10 hours. no change in my tummy.

i have not had any changes in my BM (i'm generally chronically constipated). i have had a week of antibiotics in the last year, but have taken a probiotic supplement since then.

how else would candida or gluten intolerance present?

and now that we speak of it, i made blender pancakes for brunch today and i'm feeling pretty bloated and sluggish even though i only had three silver dollar sized pancakes. hmmmmm.....


----------



## HerthElde (Sep 18, 2003)

I have the same issue and I always soak my oatmeal. I notice it with other grains, but for some reason oatmeal sends me to the bathroom much more quickly. I would say I definitely have candida issues, and I'm guessing gluten intolerance as well. I've just been too busy to deal with going grain free. It's on my to do list


----------



## EBG (May 3, 2006)

Yeah, g.intol. goes hand-in-hand with candida. Candida causes leaky gut so gluten is a major issue.

One round of abx is enough to set you off... and not all probiotics are the same.

If even soaking doesn't help, I'd say the carbs are the culprit, they feed candida. Soaking would eliminate the gluten problem for the most part.... at least that's what I hear. I mean that a lot of celiac people can tolerate sourdough for example.

I understand that it's hard to give up grains for a while. I'm struggling with it myself. The only grain I have is occassional oatmeal and I know it's not good for my candida problem.







I love it sooo much. But I want to get well, too.


----------



## Manonash (Jun 2, 2006)

when i was having issues w/ cronic constipation (along w/ other problems), the Specific Carbohydrate Diet helped me tremendously. it may be the complex carbs causing issues if the soaking doesn't help.


----------



## mosesface (Jul 25, 2006)

this is all really helpful! thank you all for your input. is there a good place to get info on the specific carbohydrate diet??


----------

